# Need help identifying these engines



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone help me identify these please? They're Bachmann engines, but I can't find any info on them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

They are N scale doodle bugs I do believe that or some type of M-U unit.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> They are N scale doodle bugs I do believe that or some type of M-U unit.



That is one long Doddlebug.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Doodlebug*

GC53DFGC, I do believe your correct. I googled doodlebug railroad engine and found this on you tube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGOIRLqtd1g

Nearly 10 minute video. Thanks!


----------

